# Blue rams problem .... need guidance ... again



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Please ...
I have 2 pairs of blue rams.
One is in a 10g with 20 Aqua Clear heavily planted, twice a week gravel cleaned. They are doing very well. Every month eggs, looking chubby, not much chasing.
The other one, the problem is in a 20g long with a 30Aquaclear a a huge sponge filter. I put in there a platy, 4 minnows ..... nothing distracts the male. It's a constant chase. There are big plants and 3 castles for the female to hide. Nothing helps. The male is biiiig and chasing the tiny female. I have to stay with the net in between them so she can eat a little. She looks skinny. I put her in the quarantine tank to give her a break. She was fine for two days but then she got lonely ... she was very agitated, probably looking for the stupid male.
What can I do ? I am afraid the female will die .....
HOW come the ones in 10g are doing so well ?! There is not much space in there for chase but still, less problems.
I just don't get it.
Shall I put another female in the 2og ? Did anybody try the 1male/2females ratio with blue rams ?
Thank you. I am such a ..... beginner.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

1. Happy couple in 10g:

The boy:








The healthy girl:









2. Not so happy couple in 20g:

The boy:









The unhealthy looking girl:









Compare their sizes:









Again, sorry for the dirty glass ....
L


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Lili, I wish I could help but I really haven't had much luck with rams other than Bolivians. I have 5 juveniles ATM and no one has paired up, they kinda hang out as a group. Maybe you need dither fish to distract the male?


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Lili, I wish I could help but I really haven't had much luck with rams other than Bolivians. I have 5 juveniles ATM and no one has paired up, they kinda hang out as a group. Maybe you need dither fish to distract the male?


I have dither .... fishes .... 4 minnows and a platy. Sometime the male chases the platy but like a game .... not a real agression. The platy is not afraid. He will move out of the ram's way ... just a little.
I don't think they care much about the "dither" thing ... This male has his own agenda ....  female, female, female .....
They laid eggs 4 times together.
L


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Put the female back in the tank, remove the male into your quarantine tank, rearrange the tank then add the male back the next day or two - see if that helps.

Chris


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Put the female back in the tank, remove the male into your quarantine tank, rearrange the tank then add the male back the next day or two - see if that helps.
> 
> Chris


Or try a tank divider until the female is healthy again and has put on a bit of size.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

In my opinion, the male in the 20 simply does not like that female. Personality, looks, who knows.

I've had male cichlids DESPISE one female and try to kill her and treat the next female like gold.

I say just get him a new pretty fat girlfriend.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah , maybe he is a chubby chaser  

I like Chris' advice. Try that and see if it's different. If not, you're going to have to replace one or the other with a more compatible partner...


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Chris : did that, didn't help.
Katalyst: did that and they are very hyper if front of the divider.
Pablo: how about 2 females in the same time ?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I would go with Pablo's suggestion.

I when was keeping the GBRs I found that some males don't like who you put in their tank and they want someone else... so throw in a different female if you can. You can't leave her in there even if you put a new one in, the male will probably pair up with the new one if he likes her and they will both kill your stressed out female.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got the same problem if it makes you feel any better. I've got one male and two females. The male gave one of my of my females a swollen eye (pop eye) ... he's been chasing one like crazy and the other a lot. I'm actually thinking of getting a second male to see if that will distract him and he'll face off with the male instead of chasing the females. We'll see.

Harry


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 6, 5 stick together and pick on the little guy.  I moved the the little guy in my 90 gallon with my pleco's and cories, now he's schooling with the cories and thinks he's a bottom dweller lol.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've got the same problem if it makes you feel any better.
> Harry


A little. 
OK. I'll change the female. I'll move this one.
Thanks.
L


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I have 6, 5 stick together and pick on the little guy.  I moved the the little guy in my 90 gallon with my pleco's and cories, now he's schooling with the cories and thinks he's a bottom dweller lol.


It's funny you should say that because my little guy is the boss of the tank! He doesn't take crap from anyone!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi lili, how did things work out? I'm actually in the same boat as you ... even more so that before. My female with the swollen eye ended up dying unfortunatley which leaves just the one male and one female ... but he doesn't like the female that's left, so I have to switch her. Did you ever manage to exchange your female? If so, where?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Harry.
My male gave it up. I couldn't change the female because I don't have a space for the "ugly" one. He gave up chasing her. She is hidding in the giant decorations I bought and comes out for food. Apart from minnows I also added some tiny rainbow fishes as dither fish. I fed the female some frozen brine shrimp and she looks better .... the belly is not sunken .... or not that much.
I also have in another tank a baby girl RAM but she is too small for the big male. This one - baby girl formed a special-odd bonding with a betta female .... they are best friends : eat together, swimm together .... crazy man ! I'll post some pics so you can believe me .....
Anyway this special baby girl was bought from Menagerie. You can try there with a phone call in advance.
L


----------

